# Some guy I accidentally found through Reddit.



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd hang out with him.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 23, 2015)

Pretty good musician.

I don't think I could get that much train on my clothes if I humped the knuckles


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 23, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Pretty good musician.
> 
> I don't think I could get that much train on my clothes if I humped the knuckles



I just did a spit take


----------

